# Finally got a trailer



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I finally got my trailer!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: This is a pic I took of it before I started tearing out the stuff the previous owner had built in it. I will post some more pics when I get done with the inside. 

I love it already... And yet at the same time I already know its too small... :blink: But it will do nicely for the time being.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That'll be nice. If you're gonna be on a job for a couple of days, you can just drop it and leave it. Steel trailer though? Eh gads. What's the empty weight on that thing?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> That'll be nice. If you're gonna be on a job for a couple of days, you can just drop it and leave it. Steel trailer though? Eh gads. What's the empty weight on that thing?


I was thinking along the same lines. That trailer must be as heavy as the truck that's pulling it.

Congrats Robt.:clap:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice Robert. I like your truck too. If you get to buy a bigger one I'd be interested in this one.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sweet. I'm jealous, my next big purchase is a trailer.:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats,

:thumbsup: Good 4 U. I hope you got a good deal on that trailer.

(Trailer is next on the list for us too. Tho, We are looking for a long one...maybe 12-16 footer for locking up hi-end materials with the tools)

....For now, we will just have to keep using the Piece O Crap ...1994 Ford 14' bed Cube van for storage. 

Thanks for the post and Pic!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> That'll be nice. If you're gonna be on a job for a couple of days, you can just drop it and leave it. Steel trailer though? Eh gads. What's the empty weight on that thing?


The empty weight is unknown.... But it is a few pounds... I guess somewhere around 1500-1800 Maybe even more. 

I had to drive 130 miles one way to get it. So I took my 95 ford ranger because I did not want to pay for the gas to drive the 76... My poor little ranger hated me bad that day (as well as a lot of other drivers  ). I had some hills on the highway that I was going about 40 up (75 MPH zone) 



Rob 53 said:


> Nice Robert. I like your truck too. If you get to buy a bigger one I'd be interested in this one.


I think I will be keeping that truck around for a while. Its a 76 with a 390 with about 25,000 miles on the new motor. I love the flatbed, I can put all kinds of crap on it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Congrats,
> 
> :thumbsup: Good 4 U. I hope you got a good deal on that trailer.
> 
> ...


I paid $2,250 for it... I think I could sell it right now for at least $2,500.... But if I fixed it up a little more I could get almost $3,000 for it. I just cant wait to take it out on a jobsite.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> I think I will be keeping that truck around for a while. Its a 76 with a 390 with about 25,000 miles on the new motor. I love the flatbed, I can put all kinds of crap on it.


 No I meant I'd be interested in your trailer if you get a new one.

I have a 76 chev pu that I bought new in 76. It doesn't look as good as your 76. Mine still runs great but it's hard to keep gas in the old trucks.


----------



## stainless45 (Sep 22, 2006)

What brand is the trailer?

What did the former owner use it for?

Thanks,


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

stainless45 said:


> What brand is the trailer?
> 
> What did the former owner use it for?
> 
> Thanks,


It is a WW (not wells west just plain old WW).
He used it for construction as well. But I wanted to put most of my tools inside gang boxes too. So if someone gets inside the trailer they still have to get through the gang boxes.


----------



## stainless45 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, and good luck with your new toy!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

That's something we need too! Good for you! :thumbsup:

Gotta admit, I was confused there for a second- the pic is so big, I couldn't see the trailer! I thought you were talking about your truck bed for a second, and I was going to say, yeah, it is a little small!!! :laughing: No, but that trailer looks plenty big to me! It's nice.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Melissa said:


> That's something we need too! Good for you! :thumbsup:
> 
> Gotta admit, I was confused there for a second- the pic is so big, I couldn't see the trailer! I thought you were talking about your truck bed for a second, and I was going to say, yeah, it is a little small!!! :laughing: No, but that trailer looks plenty big to me! It's nice.


yeah... sorry about the pic, it is a little on the large side. I forgot to resize it.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice truck. My old neighbor has had a few 76 F series. He recently sold his 76 F150 manual 390 and now owns a 76 full time plow truck 390 auto and recently picked up a mint 76 F100 which he paid $10,000 for from the orginal owner who had $24,000 into it.

My next purchase is going to be a 20 yard tandem dually axle dump trailer and a F550 to pull it. First I think I need a class A!!!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

dougger222 said:


> Nice truck. My old neighbor has had a few 76 F series. He recently sold his 76 F150 manual 390 and now owns a 76 full time plow truck 390 auto and recently picked up a mint 76 F100 which he paid $10,000 for from the orginal owner who had $24,000 into it.
> 
> My next purchase is going to be a 20 yard tandem dually axle dump trailer and a F550 to pull it. First I think I need a class A!!!



That would be a sweet setup for roofing... 
A local roofing company here owns a 40 YD dumpster and a truck to move it with. I think they leave the dumpster on the truck and have someone drive from one jobsite to the next till its full. I think they bought it from one of the big roll off companies because it is beat up bad.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My father met a roofer who owns Roofco. He runs 80 dumpsters full time for his crews. Nation wide storm chaser sub conctractor to Gertins out of MN who's the largest insurance contractor in MN. I sub from a company that goes by the name of Superior they only do 8 million a year and there down from Gertins quite a ways!


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

*Trailer*

Hey Robert.......making any progress on the trailer? Before and after pictures?? Just curious.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

RussellF said:


> Hey Robert.......making any progress on the trailer? Before and after pictures?? Just curious.


I put some stuff in it... But I want to work out of it a little bit before I start building too much stuff in it. I want to find out what works and what does not work. I have 2 gang boxes in it right now and I already know I am going to take those out and put shelves in. I liked the idea of double security for half the tools... But they take up so much space and I cant put stuff on the wall behind them.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

Here are some pics of my trailer, Might help you and give ya some ideas. I got the shelves from H.D. Just make sure there fastened to the walls real good, Ive been pulling this trailer for 2 1/2 years with no problems.
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=8038


----------

